# Fatal error: Call to undefined function: odbc_connect()



## Zauberer1305 (11. Mai 2005)

Was mach ich falsch ? ich bkomme immer die Fehlermeldung Fatal error: Call to undefined function: odbc_connect() in /var/www/web253/html/Ticker/Ticker/Array.php on line 66

Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand dieses serialize erklären ich versteh das nämlich nicht.

Hier der Code

<?php


  // liest den Inhalt ein: 
  $pfad = 'http://www.handball-info.de/hi_treffpunkt/fanticker/hinfoticker_ticker.php4?tickerid=1'; 
  $inhalt = file($pfad); 

  $nummer = 56; 

  // Inhalt der Zeile einlesen: 
  $punkte = $inhalt[($nummer)];

  // Zeichen ersetzten: 
  $punkte = str_replace('       &lt;td&gt;&lt;nobr&gt;&lt;font face=&quot;verdana,tahoma&quot; size=&quot;2&quot;&gt;', '', $punkte); 
  $punkte = str_replace('&lt;/td&gt;', '', $punkte); 

  $pieces = explode(" ",$punkte);

$conn = odbc_connect ("Datenbank", "Login", "Passwort");
$stmt = odbc_prepare ($conn,
                     "UPDATE sessions SET Nummer = ? WHERE Datum = ?");
$sqldata = array (serialize($pieces), $PHP_AUTH_USER);
if (!odbc_execute ($stmt, &$sqldata)) {
   $stmt = odbc_prepare ($conn,
                         "INSERT INTO sessions (Nummer, Datum) VALUES(?, ?)");
   if (!odbc_execute($stmt, &$sqldata)) {
       /* Etwas lief schief. Fluche, heule und stöhne. */
   }
} 


 ?>


----------



## daddz (11. Mai 2005)

Der Error besagt, dass die odbc-Funktion nicht gefunden wurde. Das heißt, dass du in der php.ini erst die odbc-extension eintragen musst!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Zauberer1305 (11. Mai 2005)

und wie mach ich das ich finde nicht mal die php.ini

Hier mal die PHP Info
http://www.wetterfolg.com/phpinfo.php

Angezeigt wird das Sie hier liegen soll /etc/php4/cgi/php.ini 

aber da ist nichts.


----------

